# NY: Workshop on Swarming with Sam Comfort 10/10 in Brooklyn!



## MegP (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi folks!

On Sunday, October 10th Sam Comfort from Anarchy Apiaries will be coming down to Brooklyn from the Hudson Valley to talk about next season's swarms! We'll be talking baiting and catching and prevention through brood nest manipulation. If you are a first year beekeeper this season, you definitely want to come and check it out so you will be prepared early next Spring. It's free and for those who don't know him already: Sam is a spirited fellow and a fine beekeeper with lots of good insight!

If you are on Facebook, you can view the invite here:

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=163696760310950

If not, I've copied and pasted the info below!

Hope to see many of you NY beeks there!

<3 Meg

"Time	
Sunday, October 10 · 2:00pm - 4:00pm
Location	Eagle Street Rooftop Farms
44 Eagle St.
Brooklyn, NY

More Info	Early next Spring, honeybee hives that have overwintered well will begin making preparations for reproductive divisions known as SWARMS! Seen as fearsome forces of nature by most people, honeybees are in their most docile state when swarming. 

Snuggliness aside, most neighbors will not take kindly to 10,000 stinging insects clinging to the side of their building. Join us at Eagle St. Rooftop Farm on Sunday, October 10th when Sam Comfort from Anarchy Apiaries (www.anarchyapiaries.org) leads a workshop with Meg from Brooklyn Honey and Annie Novak of GrowingChefs.org on Swarming: What it means, what you can do to prevent it, and why swarming is actually a GOOD thing. Sam will then discuss options BEYOND swarm suppression for second year beekeepers.

This workshop will be informative, fun and FREE so don't miss it!"


----------



## MegP (Mar 29, 2009)

UP! This is today at 2 p.m. Hope to see some of you NYC beeks in attendance!

<3M


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

MegP,

Do you know if anyone will be recording this? Could be a nice YouTube video.


----------



## MegP (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm going to hive my HD flip camera there so as long as I can get someone to hold it while we talk, there should be a video!


----------



## retroman88 (Aug 30, 2010)

Great workshop,could have and would have listened to Sam for hours.it was a fresh perspective for us and the type of beekeeping we are reaching for(we were the couple with the hives in the Catskills).Good Wintering! John and Tina


----------

